
“My Venereal Disease” (and other French startup naming blunders) - rudevc
http://rude.vc/4fua
======
throwbsidbdk
CockroachDB needs a place on a list like this :) . Seriously, who would
honestly tell their VP or their clients "oh yeah, were gonna migrate this to a
great new database technology called cockroach". It's rock solid enterprise
level stuff.

